# Problem with Headlight Washer Jets - FIXED



## humbold (Mar 22, 2004)

W reg 225 coupe.

The washer jets on my TT don't work! At first it blew a fuse. I replaced that, now the fuse is ok and the pump by the sound of it works, however, no water comes out the jets, I think they must work on pressure? Pushing the jets out and up, if so there must be a leak or blockage.

Can anyone tell me where the pump is located. IE do i need to take the front left wing off to get to the area around the washer bottle, or do I need to take out a headlight cluster?

Thanks for your help,

Brendan


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Firstly welcome to the forum Brendan. 

Are the screen washers working?

If they are, it could be that you haven't got your headlamps on. (The aliens only work with the headlamps on.) Sorry if I'm stating the obvious. :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

pump is located at base of washer bottle behind LH inner wing










Once water runs low can take several minutes to recharge system to pressure. And you are right, the aliens are hydraulic... rely on pressure to push them out


----------



## humbold (Mar 22, 2004)

Yep headlights on, tried them again this morning and the 'nozzles' came out, but only about an inch then went back in!! :?

I've topped up the washer bottle, will try again, but to be honest looks like the front left wing is coming off.

Any help advice on things to watch out for be careful of when taking off the wing?

(Thanks for the welcome)

Brendan


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the forum!

I'd try just toppng the washer bottle to full and then pull the lever loads of times.
As mentioned, it takes some time to get the water right round to the aliens, and airblocks are common, also the water level needed for the screen wash is lower than for alien operation in my experience (ie you can still wash screen long after the aliens have stopped)


----------



## humbold (Mar 22, 2004)

Johno, I was hoping that was the solution, just tried it, no joy! 

Chip, Thanks for the pictures, I'm impressed.

No movement from the nozzles at all, although the pump kicks in nothing comes out and the nozzles don't budge!

Will have to take the wing off to investigate any loose, cracked hosing from the pump to the jets. There was originally a wiring problem, when the fuse blew, could be linked to the problem now? Unless that is anyone can suggest trying another idea?! :?

I know there not important, but it's frustrating when something doesn't work. The last thing I want to do is take it to an Audi dealer and pay for things I don't need and at inflated prices.

Brendan


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If you have a leak your washer bottle would empty onto the floor or drip.
Are both washers the same or one better than the other. Its possible that the wash crystalises out in the nozzle. 
Pull gently on the square panel and lift the washer jet out (they come out fairly easily but requires quite a lift) and have a look at the nozzle ? is it blocked.


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

On the same subject one of my aliens was leaking (from the alien) so as a temp fix i pulled the hose off & stuck a bolt in till i gat a chance to get the bumper off, anyone got any advise of how to remove the bumper without wrecking it??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mine work by they are so useless at cleaning the headlamps. It is the same way like washing the car, no matter how much pressure the water is thrown at the body, you still need to wash it properly with a sponge and soapy water.

I think the only effective way to wash the headlamps are when the cars had the mini wipers for headlamps in some cars before.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Mine work by they are so useless at cleaning the headlamps. It is the same way like washing the car, no matter how much pressure the water is thrown at the body, you still need to wash it properly with a sponge and soapy water.
> 
> I think the only effective way to wash the headlamps are when the cars had the mini wipers for headlamps in some cars before.


I find they are most effective at messing up the showroom shine on the bonet and front wings.... :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

oettinger1.8T said:


> On the same subject one of my aliens was leaking (from the alien) so as a temp fix i pulled the hose off & stuck a bolt in till i gat a chance to get the bumper off, anyone got any advise of how to remove the bumper without wrecking it??


Ask and you shall receive.... look here


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

Cheers Chip_iTT i owe ya one :wink:


----------



## ShuTT (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi guys

Is it possible to retro-fit the headlamp washers? :?

Cheers


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ShuTT said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Is it possible to retro-fit the headlamp washers? :?
> 
> Cheers


Yes in theory... new bumper with cutouts (dont think the 180 has the cutouts already), the washers themselves, washer bottle (although may just be pump unit and a common bottle with a removable plug in it). The wiring harness is probably there as it doesn't show it on wiring diagram as 225/V6 only. Not a cheap retrofit tho I'd imagine.


----------



## ShuTT (Feb 20, 2004)

So, what if I buy from a TT shop a new V6 bumber and it comes with cut-outs, will it hold or without the plug-ins the cut-out piece will hang or fall out? :?

Cheers


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

AFAIK there will be holes where the aliens should sit... no filler pieces


----------



## ShuTT (Feb 20, 2004)

But this little quadratic piece will fall out or not? :?


----------



## humbold (Mar 22, 2004)

Kind request for Chip,

I saw your link on how to remove the front bumper, do you have one for the front left wing.

Thank you,

Brendan


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Brendan,

Here you go -> Wheel lining removal


----------



## humbold (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Chip,

Can I get to the headlight washer pump without taking the wing off, but just taking the wheel housing liner off?

Brendan


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

yes...remove wheel and wheel liner.... you can't actually remove wings per se... there's nothing in the manual about that... here are instructions for -> washer pump removal


----------



## humbold (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry to be a pain in the backside Chip,

That link is for the windscreen washer pump removal, do you have one for 'Headlight' washer pump removal?

I looked on Haynes website but they don't have a manual out yet for the TT, is there anywher else I can look, or should I just keep asking your patient self?

Brendan


----------



## humbold (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you to Chip for the info on wheel arch removal etc, and to everyone else who helped.

I took out the wheel arch, found access to the pump quite easy, but fiddly, contacted Audi (who couldn't fit me in to see the car until the 13 April!!)

They had a headlight washer pump Â£37 inc vat. It's now fitted and working a treat, the old one worked, but didn't have the pressure needed for the aliens to pop up.

Thank again,

Brendan


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Glad I could help Brendan. Wasn't old pump refurbishable? maybe full of crud... or impeller come loose on shaft...or.....

.... sod it, to much hassle, go buy a new one!


----------

